# Sweaty Palms?



## glazet3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone here have sweaty palms and feet (hyperhidrosis) ? Do you think this has contributed significantly to your SA?

I have had hyperhidrosis for the last 16 years. For me, I think it has had a large impact on my phobia concerning physical contact and subsequently in any form of contact. I dread the look of disgust on people's faces when they shake my hand.

I want to get rid of my sweaty palms, soles and armpits but the only so called permanent solution is a risky surgery performed on the spinal cord (risks include partial paralysis, compensatory sweating, temporary/nil effect, etc). Medication also has loads of side effects on moods and health as I experienced in the past. I even tried electrolysis but it not work at all for me. Botox injections I have heard of, but again its probably a temporary fix. I'm scared surgery wouldn't work too and things would only get worse so I don't plan to get it done in the future.

My mom says, 'chuck it, people who judge you on things like these aren't worth it' but this really is a problem, especially in the workplace or in social situations and I think its making me hold back a lot.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I have suffered from this problem, and I still do have episodes.

DRYSOL works GREAT. You have to give it time though. I have heard that botox injections work for like 4 months or something. I have gottin a perscription to drysol for my hands and armpits and it really does work. For my hands I have to put it on at night and then wrap my hand in saran wrap and put a sock over it, sounds wierd, but with desperate times comes desperate measures you know...

But I think that my sweaty palms have contributed to my anxiety also, or made my feelings about my anxiety worse. I was afraid to touch people or whatever, shake hands, all of it.

I feel that drysol works very well. I had to give it a lot of time though. It took over a year for the right results. I have also used tea for my sweating problem. I don't know if it has worked, but its called 'hushed tea' and I drink it regularly, so, my sweating really isnt a problem anymore.

Btw, with the year+ that it took for my hands to stop sweating I was able to tell that it did work because parts of my hands would be sweating and others wouldn't. But it did take time and the misery sucked.

But I would recomend seeing a dermitologist and getting drysol, or I think you can buy it online. It really has worked for me, and I do feel your pain with this.

Good luck.


----------



## glazet3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Bignate. Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I did use different anti-perspirants for my feet in the past but never persevered. I think you're right and that it does take time for anything to work. I think I will give the drysol and the 'hushed tea' a serious try. Got nothing to lose anyhow.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Yea. It was real depressing when I was using it and I really didn't see much results. But after a year I was noticing parts of my hands that werent sweating and that my hands were more dry even though they still were sweating. It was depressing knowing that it wasn't working completely but I just kept using it and living my day to day life and it was becoming better. I still do use it.

But if it worked for me I don't see why it wouldn't work for other people. It's not like my hands were dripping from sweat, but they were constantly wet. So I guess give it a try and see if it works.

I also noticed that after I worked out, played basketball, ran or something that my hands wouldn't sweat as much *shrugs*

I guess it's finding your own remedy to deal with everything. But good luck again.


----------



## glazet3 (Jul 20, 2010)

True. We have to all find something that works for us. I also noticed something similar (my hands and feet aren't dripping wet, just damp and cold all the time)- working out does reduce sweating on my hands in general. Nice to know you found a solution. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

My feet sweat too. I can see why that would bother you because girls like their feet to look cute or whatever, it doesn't bother me much cause I always wear shoes.

But good luck, and thanks for telling me thanks, I hope it works for you.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

I also have sweaty palms. When sweat comes from my palms, at that same time, sweat comes from feet too. I remember...when i studied in school.....this sweaty stuff had another reason. That is...when i get afraid in my class because of a particular teacher whom i dont like...my palms start to sweat and it becomes very cool.... like my palms is inside refrigerator..that much cool. Oneday my mom's sister told my mom..U show him to doctor..that must be some kind of problem. I said..u dont interefer in this... This is not any problem. For some people..it may be like that. Then oneday finally i agreed to go to doctor. Doc checked me and said...its nothing...not to worry...its just...for some people...sweat comes from palms and feet.... 
Then i told my mom's sister..See this is nothing.. I know that already.
Those days my palms becomes very cool while it sweats. Nowadays rarely it becomes cool. It still sweats, but not more like before. These days, if i get afraid, my hands wont sweat or become cool. It has no connection with that.In my school days...it had connection with that(like my palms start to sweat and it becomes very cool) .Anyway, that was before.Now I dont afraid of anything and iam not a shy type like before when i was in school. Shyness and anxiety automatically gone and there is onething that remained from the beginning till now and always it will be. And that is the Introverted personality. I will remain an introvert forever.I like it.


----------



## glazet3 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am an introvert too, Sameer. I like it sometimes. I know I have to work a lot on my personality. Sweaty palms will never change. Maybe my attitude needs to.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive had the sweating palms . It was embarrasnig and annoying. It actually eventually went away cause I went for Low energy Neurofeedback and started taking Focus Formula.
Steve


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Your mom is right, however, you can't deny it can make people uncomfortable. Also imagine axillary hyperhidrosis. Very distressing.



glazet3 said:


> Does anyone here have sweaty palms and feet (hyperhidrosis) ? Do you think this has contributed significantly to your SA?
> 
> I have had hyperhidrosis for the last 16 years. For me, I think it has had a large impact on my phobia concerning physical contact and subsequently in any form of contact. I dread the look of disgust on people's faces when they shake my hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

after many years of having hyperhidrosis, ive come to realize its a direct connection with anxiety. your muscles lock up, that constant tension makes you sweat. Other times it may just be heat and humidity, or from exertion.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*hey*

Hey yeah I think your right about that. thank God my anxiety went down some.


----------



## losttheforce (Aug 3, 2010)

What came first, the chicken or the egg?

Or better yet, what came first, the sweating or the anxiety?

I don't think it is possible to work out. This started for me at about the age of 14 or 15.

I used to sweat continiously under my arms which has not come back in years since I used a product called driclor. 

However I also have hand, feet and forehead sweat. I don't care as much about it these days, however it is always in the back of my mind.

I don't want to put driclor on my hands and especially not on my head.

In regards to the surgery you speak of where they cut or clamp nerves, I would not even consider this. I have heard many horror stories from people who have had this done.


----------



## luisher378 (Oct 8, 2010)

*I have this and am fixing it*

I also have this sweaty hands issue, its horrific and depressing, but i found 2 books that will help me fix and eliminate this sweat problem. I am actually blogging about my journey which you can see in my blog at: *http://www.howtostopsweatinghands.com* its all about how to stop sweating hands and completely eliminating this problem, i will help you if you need help, just visit my blog and e-mail me ill answer any questions.
hope this helps and these 2 books at my blog, do work, they will help you
-Luis-


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I always get really sweaty palms and hate having to shake peoples hands and things because I feel quite self concious of it, I always try and subtly dry them on my jeans or something if I know I have to give someone a handshake soon lol. Im known amoung a couple of my friends as having sweaty palms and whenever I touch them or give them 5 or something they always jokingly wipe their hand after, I try not to let it bother me though because I cant really help it


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I know this post is from a while ago but since it was bumped I'll say this. Sweating became 90% of the feeling of being anxious for me. It triggered anxiety in many regards. In addition I would also sweat when eating foods most people found easily tolerable. Remove the sweating and a lot of the perceived anxiety goes away. I despise medications, but I have to say Glycopyrrolate/ Avert / Roubinol has been a life changer for me. With little to no side effects (none of the drowsiness I experienced from Ditropan) I have successfully taken it for years.


----------



## Donn (Oct 10, 2010)

I suffered from sweaty palms too, my doctor actually diagnosed it as hyperhidrosis. I tried quite a few treatment to cure my sweaty palms, but nothing really seemed to work.


----------



## Shrinking Violet (Oct 11, 2010)

I have this problem too, but I'm not willing to take medication or get surgery for it - the side-effects are too scary. It's an annoying thing, but I just try to dry my hands as much as possible before shaking hands etc. Like some other people have mentioned, I think it's largely caused by anxiety. My hands will sweat even when I'm not in social situations, but I think it's more than that. I have a lot of anxiety in general - it's always there to some degree.


----------



## Jay B (Aug 31, 2012)

*Sweaty palms*

I also have sweaty palms. They sweat when I think about shaking someone's hand because I'm afraid they will be sweaty. Even if they are not sweaty, thinking about it makes it so. They also sweat when I take notes, type, take a walk, etc., so it's not all from social anxiety. They are sweating right now. I also play guitar and bass and they sweat whenever I play. Here's what I do:

I often rinse my hands with cool water before a meeting or before performing. It doesn't last long but it helps.

I try to focus on being confident and not worried about what somebody else thinks about it. It's hard but most people care about who you are as a person and what you have to say, not how clammy your hands are. You care more about it than they do, trust me.

With friends, sometimes I'll initiate a high five or hand shake and get it over with, rather than avoid it and make it awkward hoping they don't want to shake your hand. Nobody has ever walked away from a conversation disgusted. That would make them look rude and shallow.

I have dated several girls who have mentioned my sweaty hands. I apologize and just say I'm a little nervous. They usually say that's cute or just accept it. If I stop holding hands because they're sweaty, they usually don't mind. They like me for who I am, not my hands. The right partner will accept you for who you are.

Most people associate sweaty hands with being nervous. When I'm asked if I'm nervous, I usually just admit that I am and explain that I really care a lot about what I'm doing and don't want to mess it up. Most people respect that I care so much about what I'm doing.

Finally, everybody sweats. It's a natural way for your body to cool itself. Some people have sweaty heads or faces or armpits or in the crotch. I'm just glad I sweat somewhere that I can wash often. Washing hands is normal and expected and people don't look at my hands when I talk to them, they look at my face.

Also, exercise, meditation, yoga and caffeine free diet have helped! Sometimes I just tell people I had too much coffee even if I didn't. They usually laugh understandingly.


----------



## Fire Angel (Dec 25, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but I just joined this site and I thought I can help the OP. I had the surgery you are talking about, the sympathectomy. I have a little scar under each breast, and a little scar in each armpit. I had it when I was 18. It completely changed the course of my life, especially as a naturally outgoing person who was trapped by this condition. I still have SA from the years of trauma from the sweating. In my case I believe the SA came from the sweating and being different, and not the other way around. I had an extreme case that not even Drysol would help and there was no Botox back then for hyperhidrosis treatments. I remember sweating even during freezing temps and almost getting frost bit because of it. Anyway, the clinic I went to was in LA and they had many patients go through with no issues. It worked 100% on my hands and armpits and 70% on my feet. It has been 8 years and it still is working. There is some compensatory sweating but everyone gets it. It's mainly on the back of my legs and groin, but it goes away if I wear the right material there or if I just get a breeze, haha! I heard the Botox works very well too and am considering getting it for my feet, but I heard it was painful. PM me if you have some questions or just want to talk about hyperhidrosis and anxiety. At least you know a lot of people have this issue! I have worked out some ways to tell dates too about the sweatiness that works well if you are anxious about dating.


----------

